# SVS MTS speakers now available for pre-order!



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

:yay: http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-mts01.cfm :yay:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

When are we going to see some info about the LTS speakers...

Now that will be of a bit more interest to me....


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd be a bit hesitant as well purchasing a tower from a company that's more known for their sub woofers then speakers. Admittedly though, the SBS-01 got pretty good reviews, especially considering their size. Looking at the info from the site, they look to be quite the tower and will fit a nice niche in the tower speaker market. Hopefully some one will buy them and review them quickly for the rest of us who are a bit hesitant.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a pre-order for the MBS 5.0 system and am thinking of changing that to the MTS 5.0 (towers). Why should I be wary in ordering them? I suspect SVS is as careful in putting out this product as they have with any of their products. I think it's a big part of their marketing strategy: don't make junk and let the product sell itself. Of course, I don't know much about speakers to be honest so maybe there is some pitfall in trying to make a good tower speaker. Can anyone confirm this? I really want to know because like I said, I'm thinking of getting the towers over the bookshelves. Mostly for the improved efficiency, dual woofers and I think they look nice (I'm a sucker for simple and elegant).


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

coffeeman said:


> I have a pre-order for the MBS 5.0 system and am thinking of changing that to the MTS 5.0 (towers). Why should I be wary in ordering them? I suspect SVS is as careful in putting out this product as they have with any of their products. I think it's a big part of their marketing strategy: don't make junk and let the product sell itself. Of course, I don't know much about speakers to be honest so maybe there is some pitfall in trying to make a good tower speaker. Can anyone confirm this? I really want to know because like I said, I'm thinking of getting the towers over the bookshelves. Mostly for the improved efficiency, dual woofers and I think they look nice (I'm a sucker for simple and elegant).


I think your right on the money in your thinking.
SVS has always put out high quality products. I feel your pretty safe and if you don't like them you can always return them.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

SVS has proven to me to be one of the most reputible companies I have ever dealt with. I can't wait to see what is in the future from them. I also would love to hear the new MTS system. Dennis


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> I think your right on the money in your thinking.
> SVS has always put out high quality products. I feel your pretty safe and if you don't like them you can always return them.





drdoan said:


> SVS has proven to me to be one of the most reputible companies I have ever dealt with. I can't wait to see what is in the future from them. I also would love to hear the new MTS system. Dennis


I agree on both points, I like dealing with them. So far they are as honest a company that I've ever purchased from, nothing but a good experience I've bought three subs from them and they all performed as advertised. The SBS 5.0 speaker set - as advertised. You always get your moneys worth. And the reputation they carry in the forums is not exaggerated. So, I'm anticipating to see what the MTS speakers will be like. I called SVS to inquire if the performance of these speakers jusify the price and without hesitation I was told without a doubt. I have no reason to not believe them and like was said, if they're not up to par, I can return them. But I doubt they're giving people the run-around on this. 

When are they coming? :waiting:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

*Coffeeman* please be sure to give us a good review and first impressions on these beasts.
I know everyone is dieing to see what these things can do.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Will do. Well, I'll give you my first impressions for sure; as far as a good review, I've never done one so I don't want to get your hopes up. I'm really anticipating to see how the two SVS systems compare.

Nice system Captain!


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking for a good amp to pair up with these speakers. Right now I like what emotiva has to offer, especially with their holiday sale. What do you guys think of the IPS-1? I know it's only 150 watts but I've done some checking into amp power requirements and don't think I really need 200w for my listening levels. Thoughts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rodny just got an Emotiva LPA-1 for his Boston Acoustics... I think it's 125wpc. I think they got a really good deal going on those right now.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Rodny just got an Emotiva LPA-1 for his Boston Acoustics... I think it's 125wpc. I think they got a really good deal going on those right now.


That's the other amp I have in my sights. Very good price right now. Coupled with their LMC-1 pre/pro, the price is even better.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I see SVS is offering a free Avia II DVD and SPL meter with a pre-order on these speakers. Wonder if they'll honor that to those of us who've already ordered?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey there coffeeman... I guess we're in the same boat here, I ordered a set of the MTS-5.0 for my bedroom and I'm really excited to see what they will do... I believe that if you ordered as a returning customer they will include the DVD and SPL meter. If you aren't sure, call or email them, they will take care of you. I even got an SPL meter with the SB12-Plus I got my son for Christmas, and I didn't order that.

I got this from Ron on the 21st of December


> The crew is training on the production assembly line right now, we may even squeak a few sets of the pre-orders out late next week. Of course we’ll be showing them off at CES, at which point we’ll be into full production. Yours should ship out first week or so of Jan then.


As far as amps, my system will be 5.1 with SVS Plus in 1700cuft room. (woman thinks im nuts) Emotiva is getting ready to release its XPA-5 200x5 amp in 5 weeks or so... ($699.00) I jumped on the pre-order list on that too.. http://emotivalounge.proboards54.com/index.cgi?board=amps&action=display&thread=1192051012

Can't wait for when this stuff ships out... 

Warp


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Man that system is going to absolutely rock!!! 
Were going to need some serious feed back when you get this all set up and have had a little time to spend with it!.!


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

You know, its quite difficult to really make a name for yourself in the audio world and once you get known for something, you can get type cast. SVS has stood the test of time in their subs and pack an incredible value. There is no doubt about their quality and I have experienced this with their SBS line as well. While I find the SBS lacking for my needs my HT, they are an absolute value and serve me very well as computer monitors and surrounds. I'm more of a tower mains kind of guy, so I can't with for the MTS and Tower lines to come out.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with you MrPorterHouse both on making a name for a company in audio especially with the internet forums these days, word gets out quick on ****** products, regardless of audio reviewers so called gleaming positive reviews - (Insert better then speakers at twice the price jargon). I also agree with the fact that small bookshelf speakers would never cut it for me in a HT environment layout, they are just too small, and crossing over a sub to high produces undesirable and unrealistic effects. I think that SVS has some great expectations to meet to go farther into the speaker building scenario and are well aware of that. I have a feeling with their knowledge of cabinet building and their choices of drivers and tweets that they will be phenomenal products. Chomping at the bit for them to arrive...


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Guys,

Just wanted to let you know the speaker pages for the MTS-01 family have FR's listed for each model now.

http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-mts01.cfm#mbs01_specs

All are in production and the first ones should go out the door Wednesday. Watch for your shipping notices. We'll hold pre-order prices till morning of the 2nd, in case anyone was on the fence. The freebies go away then too. We'll be showing a full 7.1 MTS-01 system and some Ultra subs, and potentially the working pre-production prototype of the SubEQ we've worked up with Audyssey (not unlike the MTS-01 speakers, a project that's well behind our planned schedule, but has made significant progress finally: http://www.svsound.com/products/accessories/SVS_AudyessyFrontBack_CESpromo.pdf 
).

Should be fun. Watch for your shipping notices. Then I expect a spate of "SVS flu" afterwards. Once you fire these up you won't want stop listening for a while. The MBS-01's I'm running just with a 25-31PCi in a bedroom system is pretty stunning. They sound great with NO sub in fact, though we're bass nuts so we'll tend to recommend SVS subs back these up for an effortless low end.

Drop me a line if you want to slot a time to come by and see us at the Hilton in Vegas and hear what we've brought.

Happy New Year to all from SVS,

Ron Stimpson
Co-Founder, SVS
[email protected]


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Ron. Best of luck with the good-looking new line of speakers. One things does look rather odd on the frequency response graphs, though. On the graphs when comparing the MCS-01 with the MTS-01, the lower response by the MCS-01 center speaker looks considerable more impressive than that of the much larger tower. Any idea what would account for this?


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Ron, 

The new MTS series look awesome. Congratulations on the new line. :clap:

Tell Erik K I'm still waiting for his e-mail. Hope he didn't forget me. 

Have a Happy & Prosperous New Year :spend:


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm jumping all over the Audyssey device when it comes out. I tried the BFD and still have a headache from trying to figure that one out, just couldn't get things setup properly with my computer. I think this thing might be the ticket for me; besides, it looks waaay better than the BFD to boot. :yes:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

for sure coffeeman... Although at the pricepoint, I would imagine that it will raise alot of opposition... I for one am very interested in how things come out with it..

For my great room, it could be worth the purchase with the space Im dealing with.. Running the SMS right now, and I have great results with it...


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, the price difference will be there for sure. But at this point, I figure I got a $1500 sub (Plus/2 in Rosenut :T) for $999 and the ease of use for such a device is well worth it for me. I spent a lot of hours with the BFD and long story short, I gave up on it. I feel kinda ashamed because soo many people use that device with great results and apparently no problems, no biggie though. I also feel that SVS is going to launch a really great product. My Plus/2 rocks the whole house but I can detect peaks and nulls at specific frequencies and they need to be tamed. So I've decided to just wait patiently for the "SubEQ" as it seems to be called. :waiting:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I just snapped up a second Plus/2 (Piano Black) today off B-Stock for $950.00.
That will make my 4th SVS sub... I figured I would try the Plus Im running in conjunction with my Plus/2 in my Great Room over to my bedroom and see how the results are matched with my MTS-01 setup, but if nothing else I might shoot that Plus/2 in the puny little 1700^3 room...:yay::scared:


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, great deal and ...4 SUBS !! Since you're in Milwaukee and I'm in Pittsburgh, how about turning those up a little when it's all set up so I can hear how they sound :yes:.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

> That will make my 4th SVS sub


OK now your just being greedy.......LOL and making the rest of us REALLY JELIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> OK now your just being greedy.......LOL and making the rest of us REALLY JELIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


Hehehehe I just got a good deal... I figured I would snatch it up before they stopped selling the Plus/2's The second Plus/2 will be replacing a PB12 Plus that I have paired with my other Plus/2 in my great room... Looking forward to Dual Plus/2's in the 8200^3 space.... 

The PB12-Plus will be headed for my bedroom, to go with my MTS-01 system. 
I would really have preferred to have a PB12-Plus in Rosenut for my bedroom to match my speakers, but I guess Piano Black will just have to do...


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

mojomike said:


> One things does look rather odd on the frequency response graphs, though. On the graphs when comparing the MCS-01 with the MTS-01, the lower response by the MCS-01 center speaker looks considerable more impressive than that of the much larger tower. Any idea what would account for this?


I noticed that too. I'm assuming enclosure volume constraints are the cause for this, as they appear to be using a lower tuning than the bookshelves or center while needing to accomodate two woofers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

:jump:My 7.0 system arrived on the 3rd (I placed the 1st order, to go with 2 16-46PC+s...) -- see http://tinyurl.com/2fsego, isn't that a nice sight in your entry? 

I've installed them, but no pix of that yet (got rosenut, and dang they're beautiful ... woah, and heavy (350lbs)...). The whole thing sounds pretty amazing, but I confess to not having much to compare them with. Pix this weekend....


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

no1uno, a setup of that caliber deserves the PC13 Ultra - a pair of them if you want


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

no1uno, Would love to see the pics of them installed, and your thoughts of how they sound... 
When did you place your order...? I'm sure I will be pretty low on the totem pole, as I ordered around December 25th...


By the way, there are pics up over at AVS http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=865504&page=4


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Warpdrv said:


> When did you place your order...?


I placed my order just a few minutes before starting this thread....


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

no1uno said:


> :jump:My 7.0 system arrived on the 3rd (I placed the 1st order, to go with 2 16-46PC+s...) -- see http://tinyurl.com/2fsego, isn't that a nice sight in your entry?
> 
> I've installed them, but no pix of that yet (got rosenut, and dang they're beautiful ... woah, and heavy (350lbs)...). The whole thing sounds pretty amazing, but I confess to not having much to compare them with. Pix this weekend....



Hey check your PM....I sent you a message about your Dual 16-46+ set up.... I am thinking of going that route as soon as my basement is done !!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

no1uno... How do the MTS's sound... I'm Thinking everyone here would love to hear some descriptive feedback. 

Oh.... and


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

These speakers are just beautiful! 

More pics please.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is quite the bold statement... I would like it to be true... :unbelievable: 
Quoted from AVS



> Again, folks, I'm no audio expert, but the demo that the SVS team did at CES was really impressive. I thought the MTSes sounded comparable - perhaps a bit better - than a similar 7.1 demo of an Aerial Acoustics Model 9/CC5 setup I saw recently - which represented an entirely different price point. Interestingly, while the Aerial demo had, oh, $14K of electronics/amplification around it, I think Ron was driving his demo with a simple Denon 38xx series AV receiver? For the price, I think SVS has something special here.
> 
> Again, although I'm quite impressed, I am looking forward to hearing the reviews of folks like Craigsub and others who have better ears and more points of comparison. If those other reviews all come back with similar impressions and glowing reviews, then I think we may be watching something very special in the industry...
> 
> yonex737


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

OK: pics at http://www.lukefisher.com/living.htm -- these just show everything in place in our home HT, they don't do justice to how gorgeous the speakers are, but I think the pix on the SVS website do that: yes, I attest, they look just like that!

Again, I have no basis for comparison (the MTSs are MUCH better than what I had for the past 6 years, which were much better than what I had for the 10 years before...). I loved my SVS sub, loved their customer service (yep, blew a driver), bought another sub, and came to trust Tom & Ron & Erik, and THAT was the exclusive basis for my purchase. They sound incredible. It's such fun to keep thinking of CDs & DVDs to listen to -- weee!!!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice room no1uno... thanks for posting the pics... they look really nice... glad to hear they sound as good as they look....


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

No listening yet, need to get some stands. 

PB for size comparison


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice weez... those Ultra's are pretty daunting looking...

I love the Piano Black on the speakers... I really had a hard time deciding between them and the Rosenut... 

Hows about a review of your MTS's.. give us some of your thoughts....


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

those are massive bookshelves ... let me guess ... bass is great?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

The bookshelves are rediculusly large... I really didn't think they were going to be that big, and I'm hanging them on a wall... 

Unfortunaltly I haven't had the chance to get them hooked up yet...


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Warpdrv said:


> Unfortunaltly I haven't had the chance to get them hooked up yet...


Maybe if you stayed of all these forums your on, you would have time to do so. :flex:


----------

